# Has anyone bought anything from (...) in Canada?



## rehan100 (Mar 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Naderino (Mar 17, 2015)

As a Canadian, I have always ordered from Modchipcentral, but a recent experience with them has made me never want to deal with them again. They honestly don't care about their clients regardless of their policies.

I have bought over $500 worth of products in the past ( a combination of purchases as a guest user and a registered one.)
Given the fact that the Canadian Dollar value is dropping, it is hard to get flashcarts at decent prices (especially GW and SKY3DS)

What I found really cool about Modchipcentral is the fact that their main page states that you can avoid paying extra because of the CAD-US exchange rate by either sending an Interact e-mail transfer or pay using the Visa for Canadians option.

I decided to buy my flashcart using the Visa for Canadians payment method and to my surprise I was hit with a major charge... Around $90 USD to $115 CAD + taxes. ( Yeah I know... Canadian dollar value is pretty pathetic now :/ ) 

I contacted them the following morning regarding this as what happened was totally not what was mentioned on their site. They replied telling me my Visa card is not eligible for that type of payment. Had I known, I would have paid via Interact e-Transfer. I asked them if I could change my payment method, to which they replied a cancelation or refund would be required and that they would charge a 25% fee because of that. ( Which is understandable since they are a flashcart and modchip company).

However, it came down to principal in the end. I really wanted to see if they actually cared for their customers and my transaction. I really wanted them to compensate me in any way even if it was just a $10 refund, or anything else, which isn't asking for much considering the amount of money I gave them in the past, and the amount of money they make. I explained that to them as I was under the impression any Canadian Visa card would work because of the statement on their main page.

I asked them to help me out since I obviously would have chosen the cheaper alternative and was not aware, but they replied coldly pretty much blaming everything on me. I then asked for a compensation to which they decided to ignore and never reply back. Their customer service is just terrible, and I was honestly turned off by their behavior. They could at least reply to me telling me no instead of ignoring me altogether, which is pretty unprofessional.

Anyway, I'm not one to usually complain, but I would not recommend them at all and will definitely not deal with them in the near future.


----------



## rehan100 (Mar 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Naderino (Mar 22, 2015)

Just a quick update.

They responded to me today and offered me a $20 coupon code. I must say although they delayed the response, they definitely fixed the severed ties I had with them. Needless to say, I think I will still make business with them. However, I will make sure to pay via Interac e-Transfer to avoid the exchange rate


----------



## rehan100 (Mar 22, 2015)

.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 22, 2015)

I usually order from eachmall, and have had lots of success with them, my orders tend to arrive within 2 to 3 weeks. Although, I have seen people here not have as much luck with them, I presume that they are hit and miss from time to time.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 22, 2015)

If your looking for cheap, the farther away from your country the better. This pretty much means buying from a chinese vendor in most cases.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Mar 25, 2015)

Naderino said:


> As a Canadian, I have always ordered from Modchipcentral, but a recent experience with them has made me never want to deal with them again. They honestly don't care about their clients regardless of their policies.
> 
> I have bought over $500 worth of products in the past ( a combination of purchases as a guest user and a registered one.)
> Given the fact that the Canadian Dollar value is dropping, it is hard to get flashcarts at decent prices (especially GW and SKY3DS)
> ...


 

If you choose Visa for Debit/Pre-paid USA you will be billed in u.s dollars
if you choose Visa for Canadians or email money transfer you will be billed in C.A.D dollars.
Our markup is almost nothing after the exchange from U.S to C.A.D
You should be billed in u.s dollars for every payment but we are just eating the exchange
for C.A.D users. 
*WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


----------



## puss2puss (Mar 25, 2015)

i ordered from modchipcentral and it was pretty fast, took 2 or 3 days (with express shipping..)


----------

